# Dish products shown at CES 2003



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Attached is the Dish "2003 Collection" brochure that was passed out at CES 2003. The following products are listed in the brochure:

Dish 301
Dish 322
DishPVR 508
DishPVR 522
DishPVR 721
DishPVR 921
EchoStar 6000U
Dish EZ Remote
Dish IR-to-UHF Upgrade Kit
Dish 8VSB Tuner Cartridge

There were two additional products shown at CES 2003 that weren't in the brochure. They are:

Dish 211:

* High definition satellite receiver for 1394 HD televisions
* Delivers standard and high definition Dish Network satellite programming
* Exclusively for connection to HDTVs with a IEEE 1394 interface
* Supports Dish Interactive
* DTCP (5C) copy protection
* Supports DishPro technology

Dish 34" Direct-View HDTV Monitor:

* A 34" direct-view HDTV widescreen monitor for use with DishPVR 921 and future Dish Network high definition satellite receivers
* HDTV standard 16:9 format
* Flat screen, fine pitch CRT
* HDTV resolution with 1080i and 720p formats
* Supports EDTV and SDTV resolutions
* Digital video input with HDCP copy protection
* Integrated stereo speakers


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Attached are some photos of the two products not listed in the brochure:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for the pics. This is the first that I have seen of the 322 & 522 being mentioned. Also the first 211 and HDTV monitor pics. Good work.

I still don't see why they don't have a HDTV non-pvr except the old 6000. Man I want to see that thing replaced with newer hardware that isn't the $1000 921.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the pics? Any word on how much these new STB's are going to sell for and when they will be available? I am especially interested in 522, other E* 2-tuner PVR's are too much $ for my budget.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *I still don't see why they don't have a HDTV non-pvr except the old 6000. Man I want to see that thing replaced with newer hardware that isn't the $1000 921. *


I agree. I would love to see a complete low-cost HDTV solution. Both the 211 and the HDTV monitor were designed to drive the cost out of HDTV by having only a single I/O connection. Great idea, but the two products currently won't work together! The 211 only has a 1394 output and the HDTV monitor only has a DVI input. They need to either add a 1394 input to the HDTV monitor or add a DVI output to the 211. Also, one of the two products will need to have an off-air HDTV tuner for the local channels.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Freeland _
> *Any word on how much these new STB's are going to sell for and when they will be available? I am especially interested in 522, other E* 2-tuner PVR's are too much $ for my budget. *


 No mention of product prices at CES. I don't remember hearing a specific release date for the 522, but it seemed like Dish was attempting to release multiple new products in the June/July 2003 time frame. Also, the HDTV monitor (and I assume the 211) are currently just "concept" products. Dish is attempting to determine if there is a real market for these two products (this is probably why they weren't listed in the 2003 products list).


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

Notice that all mention of "Internet Access" on any of their products has been removed. Sorry all you 721 owners...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zimm0who0net _
> *Notice that all mention of "Internet Access" on any of their products has been removed. Sorry all you 721 owners... *


What's the big deal about net access anyway? I have a 721 and I'd much prefer if they don't waste their time putting in internet access. I'd rather they spend the time to fix the bugs and improve the PVR functions.

Dennis


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I agree. I think that internet access on a satellite receiver is a dumb idea. The big problem is the limited choices and features you have on a combo box. You have no control of what browser you can use and the features are limited by what software the provider gives you.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree. Internet access on a satellite receiver is targeted for people like ME! I don't expect it to replace my PC. I have a broadband connection and can get work-related emails at any hour. When I hear the audio notification that an email has arrived, I currently have to go to the other end of the house to read it. The wife doesn't want a PC/laptop in the Livingroom so I spend every evening bouncing between the Livingroom and the Den. I tried adding a TV in the den, but I end up back in the Livingroom because it's more comfortable. I don't need all the bells and whistles, just basic email and web surfing. If I didn't care about Internet access, I would have waited for the 522 and saved myself some serious $$$. Dish, please don't stiff the 721 owners!!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I bet its because they dont have all the details worked out for internet access on those.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I have a hard time believing dish when they talk about internet access of any kind. I worked for a satelite company when Dish first came out, 1995? Anyway that was one of the big selling features. They said the dish was all set up for internet as soon as it was available, but it never really happened. 

When it did come it was 6 years later (6 years is like 600 in computer years), and you needed a new reciever anyway. 

I'm still a dish network customer but its like having a friend that is honesty impaired, you just don't believe it until you see it. 

Regards, Greylar


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh forget the internet access, games and other fluff.

Give us full featured rock solid top notch receivers with PVR.

I am SICK of the bugs....


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greylar _
> *I have a hard time believing dish when they talk about internet access of any kind. I worked for a satelite company when Dish first came out, 1995? Anyway that was one of the big selling features. They said the dish was all set up for internet as soon as it was available, but it never really happened.
> *


Actually, Dish had a semi-working 721 Internet demo at CES 2002 (1 year ago). All they did was enable a web browser and were telling people that we would have to check email via a dedicated web page until the email program came online. I doubt that Dish would waste time designing their own web browser when there are "canned" browsers available off-the-shelf. Therefore, I assume that there are other (non technical) reasons why the Internet features are being delayed.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

DISH 211 FIREWIRE ... I hope that since they have this new receiver coming out with firewire output to Mitsubishi Integrated HDTV's (with Firewire inputs), that the PVR921 (which ALSO has firewire outputs) will ALSO be able to output HD to these HDTVs thru the firewire connections. Right now the PVR921 1394 sounds like a dump for the D-VHS VCRs. This hopefully is not the case. Any speculations??


----------

